# Looking for options to create north of 200HP



## VFM_Systems (12 mo ago)

I am looking to purchase or assemble a package that can create 200+ hp. The most important thing is that I'd prefer to not use the Tesla drive unit. Also I understand that the Eluminator exists but it is out of stock at the moment + just looking for general alternatives.

Thanks


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You can order the Eluminator...When I looked on Summit Racing a few weeks ago, an order would be filled in March, so about 6-8 weeks to get it.


----------



## VFM_Systems (12 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> You can order the Eluminator...When I looked on Summit Racing a few weeks ago, an order would be filled in March, so about 6-8 weeks to get it.


Ahh thank you. I was looking at the Ford Performance website. Any info as to where to get an inverter/controller for this thing? Having a hard time finding info about it.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You can use any inverter you want with it.

Ford sells its Mach-E front inverter as a regular parts department piece. 

AEM is supposedly interfacing to it, according to the guy I spoke to at Ford.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The inverter-for-Eluminator question has its own thread posted by the same member:
Controller/Inverter recommendation for Ford Eluminator

That leaves the question of what other 200 HP (150 kW) motor options are available. For salvage from current production EVs, that's almost every model in production, at least in the high-power version (e.g. Leaf Plus, not the base Leaf). Low-voltage aftermarket motors are nowhere near this power, but premium-priced higher-voltage motors such as the HVH from Cascadia Motion (which is essentially the same motor as inside an Eluminator) or something from YASA can run around that power. For any motor salvaged from a production EV you have the challenge of working with the OEM inverter or finding something aftermarket that will work; for aftermarket motors you need to build or buy a compatible inverter.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Or use a salvaged car's inverter.

The Eluminator runs on a nominal 400V in the Mach-E and up to 500 amps from the looks of the kW rating).

The motor stack length is a custom one from the looks of it, somewhere between the -90 and the -115 in size.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Have you looked at Cascadia Motion? 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

brian_ said:


> ... premium-priced higher-voltage motors such as the HVH from Cascadia Motion (which is essentially the same motor as inside an Eluminator) or something from YASA can run around that power. For any motor salvaged from a production EV you have the challenge of working with the OEM inverter or finding something aftermarket that will work; for aftermarket motors you need to build or buy a compatible inverter.





Frank said:


> Have you looked at Cascadia Motion?


With an aftermarket motor there is usually the challenge of mounting and connecting the motor to a transmission or transaxle; however, to simplify the project (at financial expense) it is possible to buy a complete motor with transaxle and inverter from Cascadia, as the iDM 190. No hacking of OEM systems would be required.


----------

